# Dove and Shiner Pot Pie



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's a different way to prepare dove. Even my wife, who claims she doesn't like dove, enjoyed this one!

If you've got the time, you can also pluck out the entire birds, quarter them, and use the bone-in pieces instead of boneless breasts. The bold may even want to save the hearts and livers from the birds, mince, and add them to the pie!

Ingredients
1 medium onion, finely diced (about 1 c)
1 large carrot, finely diced (about Â½ c)
2 stalks celery, finely diced (about Â½ c)
4-6 mushrooms, thinly sliced
4 cloves garlic, crushed
8-10 oz dove breasts, breastbone removed
Pinch of various herbs (I used basil, thyme, and rosemary)
1 bay leaf
1 c shredded cheddar cheese
1 Shiner
3-4 tbsp butter
2 tbsp flour

Directions
Saute the onion in 1 tbsp butter for 4-5 minutes over medium heat (try not to brown too much). Add garlic, cook 1 minute more, and then add remaining vegetables and saute another 4-5 minutes. Move vegetables to crock pot set to low.

In the same pan with heat set to high, sear the dove breasts on both sides. Add an additional butter _if required_ to prevent sticking. You want meat on metal, not fried dove in butter. Move dove to crock pot.

Deglaze the pan with the Shiner and bring to a simmer. Pour into crock pot.

Add desired herbs to crock pot as well as S&P to taste (but donâ€™t overdo the salt at this point). Cook on low for 4 hours or so (or until either dinner time or until the dove falls apart when prodded).

Add Â½ of the shredded cheese and stir until melted and combined. Check again for salt and pepper.

With remaining 2 tbsp of butter and the 2 tbsp flour, make a white roux in a small pan (melt butter, add flour, cook for 1-2 minutes on medium-high heat. If it starts smoking, youâ€™re too hot). Add roux to crock pot on high and stir. You should end up with a very thick mixture with the consistency of thin mashed potatoes.

Prepare 4 4â€ pie crusts, or 1 standard size pie. Add filling to rim, then sprinkle on remaining cheddar cheese. Put crust on top, seal edges, and poke a few steam vents into the top.

Bake at 350F until crust is golden brown and delicious.

Serves 3-4 people.

*NOTES:* This pie isnâ€™t limited to dove, but it worked well. I do this often with venison too.

There are a few variations you can do. For example, you can sprinkle the flour over the vegetables during the last 2-3 minutes of sauteing and omit the roux step. Likewise, you can toss the dove in the flour, brown, and again omit the roux step. The flavor will be a little different, and the mixture wonâ€™t be as thick if you do it this way. I personally like cooking the dove bare on the pan to enhance the browned meat flavor.

You can also reduce the amount of roux by 1 tbsp if you prefer a pie that runs a bit when cut into (consistency closer to thick gravy). My pies can be eaten out of hand.

A last variation that we sometimes do is just make â€œhot pocketsâ€ with the pie crust instead of a full on pie. If you're going to do this, you need a thick filling.

Serve with English peas, french fries, and a cold Shiner.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

that looks awsome...
need to save back a few birds ....
you didn't leave the rest of the shiner six wasting?:rotfl:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, the recipe calls for two, one in the pie, one to be drank with the pie.

I guess I should revise the recipe with:

Step 1: Open a cold Shiner bock
Step 2: Commence drinking said Shiner bock
Step 3: Saute the onion....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds dam good. I'll be trying it.


----------

